# Brown Trout Streamer Swap!!!!



## unregistered55

Anyone up for a Streamer Swap...your favororite Streamer for BIG BROWNS!!! I didn't make it in the last Streamer Swap so I figured I'd host another one...Who's IN????????????? I will set the limit for 15...we'll see how many we get!


----------



## flyingcrayfish

Ouch it hurts when you twist my arm like that, 
okay I'm in.

I have tied quite a few of big streamers for people but have never tried one yet.

this going to be interesting.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Hummmmm a streamer swap you say weLLLLLLLLLLL OK Im in.

OSD.


----------



## flannelfish

:>) Never done a swap before but I'll give it a go. Got a pattern from a guy at the last BBT Outting thats been outstanding. Easy to tie. Guess I could share. Dave


----------



## unregistered55

Cool I will start the list! Names of Flies if ya please!!!!!!!!!!

flannelfish-TBD
Old Steelhead Dude-TDB
flyingcrayfish-TBD


----------



## The Dripster

I will be in for a swap. I will tie a sculpin pattern. 

Dan


----------



## jfink

I'm in can't have enough streamers.


----------



## mickey

I'm in. Not sure what Im gonna tie just yet.


----------



## SALMONATOR

Dammit!! Everytime I say I'm done with the swaps for the year to get some of my own tying done!! I guess I'm in Don. I don't have the time for 'Cougars again but maybe somone else does. They take me forever to tie. I've gota couple things in mind, but let me get back to you on the pattern.

Al


----------



## MSUICEMAN

i'm in i guess, haven't done much streamer fishing, but i will take suggestions as to what to tie....... always looking for a good pattern. I do tie madonnas and rattlesnakes already, maybe one of them? Just give me a suggestion.... rattlesnakes are sort of a pain for me though, lol.

Steve


----------



## unregistered55

Cool we have 9...room for 6 more!

flannelfish-TBD
Old Steelhead Dude-TDB
flyingcrayfish-TBD
The Dripster-sculpin pattern
jfink-TBD
Mickey-TBD
SALMONATOR-TBD
MSUICEMAN-TBD
Northern_Outdoorsman-TBD


----------



## slinger

I can tye a pretty mean Double Bunny that I've had good luck with. If that's alright with you fellas, I'm in.


----------



## unregistered55

You're In Slinger! We will give this til Til Monday, June 9th and then go with the number of people we get by then, up to 15...Then we will pick a finish date.


We have 10...room for 5 more!

flannelfish-TBD
Old Steelhead Dude-TDB
flyingcrayfish-TBD
The Dripster-sculpin pattern
jfink-TBD
Mickey-TBD
SALMONATOR-TBD
MSUICEMAN-TBD
Northern_Outdoorsman-TBD
slinger- Double Bunny


----------



## Toddson

I'd like to hop in here with a Spruce pattern.


----------



## unregistered55

Your're IN Toddson!!
We have 11...room for 4 more!

flannelfish-TBD
Old Steelhead Dude-TDB
flyingcrayfish-TBD
The Dripster-sculpin pattern
jfink-TBD
Mickey-TBD
SALMONATOR-TBD
MSUICEMAN-TBD
Northern_Outdoorsman-TBD
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

I guess I will tie the always popular Squrrel Tail streamer
In a size #8


OSD.


----------



## flannelfish

Don't think the one I plan has a name, yet. Cone head,black and gold, size 8. Dave


----------



## Toddson

Well I was unsure what size to do but it seems we have a theme so mine will be size 8 as well.


----------



## unregistered55

flannelfish-Cone head,black and gold, size #8
Old Steelhead Dude-Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish-TBD
The Dripster-sculpin pattern
jfink-TBD
Mickey-TBD
SALMONATOR-TBD
MSUICEMAN-TBD
Northern_Outdoorsman-TBD
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8


----------



## jnpcook

Don:

I will jump in on this one. 

Will get back on what I want to tie.

John


----------



## jfink

Since Ladykiller isn't tying the circus peanut i'll probably tie that in olive.


----------



## gunrod

I had only planned to get in if needed but was happy to see this one filled because of my time restraints. I would just like to request pictures and recipes when you guys finish. I see alot of flies I've either never tied, heard of or seen.

Have fun and thanks Don for heading up another excellent swap.


----------



## gunrod

If you guys have the time, check the fly library and see if your fly is in there. FLY LIBRARY If your fly isn't in the library and time permits, you may want to consider sending one to Steve for the fly library.

See the sticky for information. 

Thanks.....


----------



## unregistered55

Updated list...Is July 1st ok with everyone?

flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish- TBD
The Dripster- sculpin pattern
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
Northern_Outdoorsman- TBD
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- TBD
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## Mike

Put me down for zonkers.

Mike


----------



## unregistered55

Updated list...Is July 1st ok with everyone?

flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish- TBD
The Dripster- sculpin pattern
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
Northern_Outdoorsman- TBD
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- Zonkers
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## MSUICEMAN

July 1st is fine with me, gonna need an addy to send them to. Also, as a side note: rattlesnakes are illegal to use in flies only water per regulations that you use one hook flies. I have heard differing things from some COs stating whether or not they will ticket you for such an offense, but my suggestion would be either not to use one or clip the hook of your choice (front or rear). I gotta get a move on, I had most of them all tied, but then sold quite a few, so now i've gotta get workin, though I should be able to bang them out in the next few days. Have other flies that have been ordered that i have to tie also. I will look in the library, and if there is a rattlesnake pattern in there, i will look at it, and if there are any differences in the way i tie it or it is not there, i will borrow a camera, take pics and write directions with material list also.

Steve


----------



## The Dripster

I just finished my last one. All I need now is for July 1 to come. I am really looking forward to seeing everyone's little treasures. I hope everyone likes what I have tied. I have used this pattern for a couple of years now and it has proven itself over and over. I will try to get a camera and take some pictures to post.
Good luck and keep tying!!!
Dan


----------



## unregistered55

Ok I am gonna PM everyone with my address and if we all get done sooner I'd love to have them all out for the weekend of June 26th...I am going fishing for 4 days then...if we can't get them all here til July 1st then that's cool but I'd love them all by then for my trip! All participants have been sent the address by PM...Check your PM's! If you didn't get the address let me know!

flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish- TBD
The Dripster- sculpin pattern
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
Northern_Outdoorsman- TBD
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- Zonkers
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## Toddson

Finished the last couple last night. I will probably be able to have them in the mail on Monday. One question Don. It's a 15 man swap so shouldn't I send in 14 flies? I don't need to send in the one for myself do I?


Toddson


----------



## unregistered55

Is that how it works...yes...ok DUH! Send in 14 and ya get 14 different ones back...Right?

I am tying a CrayFish Pattern...Looks really cool! I'll post pics when I get all 15 tied!

flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish- TBD
The Dripster- sculpin pattern
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- Zonkers
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## unregistered55

Got my new vise today! See what the Crayfish fly looks like, It is the 1st time I tied it and also 1st use of the new vise...They will only get better! CLICK HERE


----------



## flannelfish

I'm done, they'll be in the mail Monday. I'm imcluding 15 one extra for the swap master. They ain't pretty but they catch fish. Dave


----------



## The Dripster

I sent them in the mail today. I sent in 16. Go ahead and either keep the extras or give them as a bonus to someone else. Thanks for doing the swap and everyone else who is participating.
Dan


----------



## unregistered55

Cool Guys! If we could all get them in by like the 24th I will have them in the mail by the 26th...If you can't make it by then cool...but please try! I know that makes it a quick swap but if we can do it we have more time to fish with the Flies!


----------



## slinger

That crayfish pattern looks great, Don. I'm glad you like the new vice. I should have my streamers in the mail by the 20th or so. I'm looking forward to seeing everyones flies.


----------



## unregistered55

Recieved the 1st set of Flies from The Dripster today! These are some AWESOME Flies that are bound to turn that 20+ inch Brown! Nice Tying Dripster! 

Here is the pic and he sent the recipe so here is that too!










Sculpin pattern

Hook: #6 Tiemco 300 #6
Thread: Binecchi
Tail: Rabbit strip natural brown
Underbody: Crosscut natural rabbit strips and sand marabou feathers
Head: Three clumps of Deer Hair to form the collar 
One clump of deer hair spun to form the head
Roughly shape head with scissors and finish with a razor Blade.


----------



## unregistered55

Ok Here is My CrayFish Fly










Hook: 6xl size 6
Thread: Brown
Weight: Lead Wrapped along entire shank
Body: Rusty Leech Yarn 
Eyes: Mono Burnt to get the "Eye"
Claws: Orange Rabbit fur Strips
Hackle: Brown behind claws
Top and Tail: Brown swiss straw burnt at the tail

NOTE: Tie the head at the hook end and tail at the eye of the hook!


----------



## unregistered55

UPDATE:

Make sure ya see the photos of the flies recieved above and in posts to come as I recieve them!

The Dripster- sculpin pattern RECIEVED!!! 
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer DONE!!!!! 
flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish- TBD
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- Zonkers
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## The Dripster

Thanks Don! Nice crawfish yourself.
Dan


----------



## unregistered55

Just wondering on how everyone is doing...We gonna make sending them by June 24th or am I pushing it?


----------



## MSUICEMAN

still workin on the altoids, lol. I should be sending em in the next few days.

steve


----------



## jnpcook

Haven't even started yet Don. Been real busy lately. I still need to pick a pattern too.

John


----------



## SALMONATOR

Don,

I'm in the same boat as John. The dry fishiing is finally starting to heat up, so between work and that and all the other daily BS I havn't really had time to get ahead on the swap scene. I'll shoot to get someting done by the weekend, but It might be tough. Brown drakes are going and hex's are right around the corner, among grey's, Isonychias, etc. spare tying time is tough to come by these days. I'll try to have the streamers wrapped up early, but I'll deffinately have them to you by the origional date. 

Al


----------



## unregistered55

If you all can't make it by then it's cool...I was just trying to get them in mostly for my own benefit cause I am going fishing for a week starting Tuesday June 24th...But being the "SwapMeister" I can take my fly out of everyones that I do recieve and try it out and we can wait for everyone else to finish. So no need to worry...I want to keep everyone in this swap even if it takes a little longer!


----------



## Mike

I'll have mine in the mail Saturday.

Mike


----------



## jfink

I'm gonna try to get them done by this weekend but I haven't started and I'll probably fishing a little bit hopefully.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Sending my flys out tomarrow













OSD.


----------



## TODDFATHER

Well done Dude! 





Toddfather


----------



## flannelfish

in the mail. Sent them out yesterday. Seeing some of the pictures makes me wish mine were prettier. But, I do know they'll turn some fish. Dave


----------



## unregistered55

Cool Guys this swap is turning out great so far...THANKS! Nice Fly Old Steelhead Dude!


----------



## unregistered55

Recieved flannelfish's Cone head black-n-gold yesterday! Another fine Fly that is such to entice that 30 incher out of that log jam!

Cone Head Black-n-Gold (by flannelfish)


----------



## unregistered55

THE LIST as of 10:30am June 19th:

The Dripster- sculpin pattern RECIEVED!!! 
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer DONE!!!!! 
flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8 RECIEVED!!! 
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8
flyingcrayfish- TBD
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- Zonkers
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## flannelfish

P.M. and let me know where!!!!! I'll go this weekend and field test again. Thanks for the pic, makes it look good. Glad the postal service is up to parr. Dave


----------



## MSUICEMAN

flannelfish, did you happen to stop today at grand river fly shop?

steve


----------



## unregistered55

After I catch him he'll be....ON MY WALL! LMAO!


----------



## Toddson

My flies went out in yesterdays mail.


----------



## unregistered55

Thanks Toddson! Nothing came in Yesterdays Mail...I work Nights and I am off to bed so I'll check today's mail later this evening and post the update! This is FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## flannelfish

and all. Yeah, I stopped in. gave all my streamers away so I gotta tie more. Got to try the marabou fur. Was that you tending the counter? Dave


----------



## MSUICEMAN

yep, that was me  i'm there all the time now.

steve


----------



## Toddson

MSUICEMAN,

Were you working in the shop today? I was the fellow who came in looking for white Hi-Vis.

Sorry for being a bit off topic.

Toddson


----------



## MSUICEMAN

yep, that was me, still driving me nuts, maybe the hi vis got tucked away in the back room, i don't know, god thats gonna get to me til i find it. i'll have to look through my private stash to see if i can find what ya want. if i can't find it though, i ordered some, prolly be in by the end of next week.


oh yeah, im done with my flies, still workin on the altoids, but i think i'm gonna be done with them this weekend (going "fox" hunting).

steve


----------



## Mike

Mine are in the mail.


----------



## unregistered55

Recieved OLD STEELHEAD DUDES Flies Today! They are Truly a work of Art...and I bet they catch some nice big browns! Good Job! 

Here is the Updated list:

The Dripster- sculpin pattern RECIEVED!!! 
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer DONE!!!!! 
flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8 RECIEVED!!! 
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8 RECIEVED!!!!! 
flyingcrayfish- TBD
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
slinger- Double Bunny
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8
jnpcook- TBD
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
MIKE- Zonkers
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## unregistered55

If you haven't mailed your Flies yet please wait til Monday June 30th to do so...I will be GONE FISHING from tomorrow til next Tuesday!!!!!!


----------



## jnpcook

I will be tying the Black Nosed Dace.

Needed something I can tie up quick as I am starting on them tonight and hope to run them over to Don's house in the next day or two.

John


----------



## unregistered55

OK I am home now..Send away!!!!!!!! I haven't checked my mail yet as soon as the pizza gets here I will...


----------



## TODDFATHER

Hey Don! 


Where'd you order that Pizza from? 








Toddfather


----------



## unregistered55

Ok here are the 3 Flies that were in my Mailbox:

Jfink's COOL Circus Peanut in olive, dual hooks that give it a "Wiggle"...Thanks for sending one for my trip I wish it would have gotten here before I left...I will try it out soon though!









Mike's Zonker is Sure to entice them Browns out of Hiding...









Toddson's Spruce Pattern is another great addition to our swap! I can see some HUGE Browns being taken with all these Flies!









Here is the new Updated List:

The Dripster- sculpin pattern RECIEVED!!! 
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer DONE!!!!! 
flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8 RECIEVED!!! 
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8 RECIEVED!!!!! 
MIKE- Zonkers RECIEVED!!!
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8 RECIEVED!!!! 
flyingcrayfish- TBD
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
slinger- Double Bunny
jnpcook- Black Nosed Dace
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## unregistered55

JNP Cook dropped off his Black Nosed Dace's Tonight...Another awesome Fly!!!!!!!










Here is the updated list


The Dripster- sculpin pattern RECIEVED!!! 
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer DONE!!!!! 
flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8 RECIEVED!!! 
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8 RECIEVED!!!!! 
MIKE- Zonkers RECIEVED!!!
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8 RECIEVED!!!!
jnpcook- Black Nosed Dace Recieved!!!!
flyingcrayfish- TBD
jfink- circus peanut in olive
Mickey- TBD
SALMONATOR- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
slinger- Double Bunny
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## SALMONATOR

Mine went out this morning Don. As far as the pattern, It's still TBD, as I never named it. Hope they get there before the weekend.

Al


----------



## jfink

the circus peanut left today sorry for the delay Hope everyone has a good 4th.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

my flies will be in the mail on monday, i'm sorry for the delay. been busy with job interviews, slowly moving out of my apt, working, and family obligations. I'll try to get some pics and i'll put up a recipe with pics when i get a chance in the next week, just going to borrow my friend's digi cam for a day when he gets back from vacation.

steve


----------



## unregistered55

Recieved the Rest of JFink's Circus Peanuts Today (Already Pictured) along with Salmanator's Cool Streamer! Don't know the name of the Streamer so wiil just call it...

The Salmonator Brown Slayer!









Here is the updated list...for those of you that we haven't heard from yet could ya PLEASE let us know how your tying is going so we aren't waiting for someone who had something come up and had to back out of this one...Otherwise as long as everyone else is ok with it we'll wait for ya!

The Dripster- sculpin pattern RECIEVED!!! 
Northern_Outdoorsman- Crayfish Streamer DONE!!!!! 
flannelfish- Cone head,black and gold, size #8 RECIEVED!!! 
Old Steelhead Dude- Squrrel Tail streamer size #8 RECIEVED!!!!! 
MIKE- Zonkers RECIEVED!!!
Toddson- Spruce Pattern #8 RECIEVED!!!!
jnpcook- Black Nosed Dace Recieved!!!!
SALMONATOR- TBD RECIEVED!!!
jfink- circus peanut in olive RECIEVED!!! 
flyingcrayfish- TBD
Mickey- TBD
MSUICEMAN- rattlesnakes..... size 8 front 10 trailer..... yellow
slinger- Double Bunny
MIbowhntr- Ridiculous fluff
sgtflyfisher- T&A Bunker or Kraken


----------



## TODDFATHER

Hey Don! 

It might be helpful to send out pm's or better yet emails to those whom you haven't heard from. Not everyone lives on this site like us and perhaps just need a little reminder. 





Toddfather


----------



## slinger

Sorry about the delay fellas. I've been working double shifts lately and haven't found the time to tie the remaining few. I get the day off tomorow however, and they should be in the mail tomorow afternoon. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## unregistered55

Not a problem...we have only had one person have to drop out still have one or two people to reach...I have no problem waiting if people need more time...


----------



## MSUICEMAN

mine are in the mail today... should arrive in the next couple days don. How many people are still in the swap anyways?? 

steve


----------



## unregistered55

14 people are still in including myself...have to hear from 2 more that have been silent though...


----------



## MSUICEMAN

well, i sent in 14, so there should be enough either way, any extras keep em don. one of these days we're gonna get out fishin together.

steve


----------



## jfink

Great looking bunch of flies. Thanks for all the work NO


----------



## flannelfish

Nice looking streamers. Just went trough 'em for a second time. Now, the big question. Should I keep them for patterns, lose them to fish or snags or should I start a collection? 0 dark 30 Saturday morning them there fish better look out. Thanks N.O. for the swap, lets do it again. Dave


----------



## MSUICEMAN

just got em in the mail today, beautiful flies, i'm jealous of the quality of the ties.

cant wait to tie some up tomorrow and get some brownies with em!

steve


----------



## Toddson

Got mine in today's mail. These are some really cool streamers. I feel bad myself. My little Spruces look like nymphs next to some of these guys. Can't wait to try them out. I for one am putting them in my streamer box.

Don,

Thanks for putting the swap together. I see that there was some additional postage added to my package. PM me what I owe you and I'll drop it in the mail.

Thanks

Toddson


----------



## SALMONATOR

Very nice flies guys. Just got 'em today too. I probably won't know just what the hell to do with them all (only fish streamers on occasion), but they all sure look like fish catchers. can't wait to try them out. Nicly tied.  

Good job Don. I look forward to next years swap.

Al


----------



## jnpcook

Found a small box at my doorstep (thanks to Don, the home delivery man). Very nicely tied everyone. Fine quality here and what a bunch of fish cathers these will be. 

Thanks for organizing this swap Don and for dropping them off today.

Now I need to get out fishing. I have all these flies from the swaps filling up my fly boxes and I haven't been able to get out much this year. Oh, well, they sure are nice to look at 

John


----------



## The Dripster

My wife called me this afternoon at work and told me I had a package that came in the mail and I was like a kid at Christmas. I opened them and must say that these are some FINE flies. Everyone did a great job!!!! Thanks Don for hosting this swap.

Dan


----------



## Mike

The flies look great! My envelope opened up at the post office, so I had to go and identify what was supposed to be in it. Don and I will be giving them a workout this weekend. Five more days of this work stuff... 

Mike


----------

